# 67 gto metering valve on power disc brakes info please



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i posted a long problem i am having with my bleeding of brakes, but wanted to ask seperate about the meter valve thats attached to the power booster, will this cause air to keep getting into the front brakes if its faulty?....i read the pin or plunger button needs to be pressed in when bleeding, i really cant get it to move, should it move freely if i just push on it with a finger?....how far should i expect it to move as it dont seem to move at all, any info on this metre valve would be great and if possible where can i buy a new one if needed...thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

inline tube


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I found a reference in my 69 service manual to a tool for this purpose: Tool J-22793. Of course I can't find the tool or a description of it anywhere except in the manual. Inline tube does carry the valves, in fact I've got a brand new one out in my garage I bought from them that I'm not going to use because I went a different direction on my brakes. I don't know if it's the same part as for a 67 or not, but if it is, and if you want it, it's yours for say... half of what Inline's price is? It's still new in the box - never been installed.

edit: I did find a picture of the tool in the service manual, I'll attach it.

Bear


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

fiesta62 said:


> hi, i posted a long problem i am having with my bleeding of brakes, but wanted to ask seperate about the meter valve thats attached to the power booster, will this cause air to keep getting into the front brakes if its faulty?....i read the pin or plunger button needs to be pressed in when bleeding, i really cant get it to move, should it move freely if i just push on it with a finger?....how far should i expect it to move as it dont seem to move at all, any info on this metre valve would be great and if possible where can i buy a new one if needed...thanks


Experience I have is with the valve for 1970, but would assume they function analogously. I replaced my old valve because it had a slow leak at the plunger/switch. I didn't notice that I had a problem with air entering system, just leaking. I did notice that on this old switch I was able to bleed the front lines without depressing the plunger (probably because it was damaged). But when I replaced with the new one, I did have to depress the plunger to allow fluid to flow. In my case, I was able to depress the plunger fairly easily, through the protective bulb, with my thumb. I didn't have the special tool, so in order to bleed I kept the plunger depressed by jamming a wedge (chisel) between the bulb and the power brake booster to keep it depressed.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> I found a reference in my 69 service manual to a tool for this purpose: Tool J-22793. Of course I can't find the tool or a description of it anywhere except in the manual. Inline tube does carry the valves, in fact I've got a brand new one out in my garage I bought from them that I'm not going to use because I went a different direction on my brakes. I don't know if it's the same part as for a 67 or not, but if it is, and if you want it, it's yours for say... half of what Inline's price is? It's still new in the box - never been installed.
> 
> edit: I did find a picture of the tool in the service manual, I'll attach it.
> 
> Bear


thanks bear but 67 has a specif valve different to 69, thanks for that tool info....


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

we are thinking possible that it is the meter valve causing the problem with bleeding, i am thinking that it might be better to bypass it altogether, i read about the valves on inline tube and in 67 the brake setup wasn't that successful they changed valves every year so maybe it might be more simple to just leave it out of the system, has anyone had any experience in this, if i leave valve off any issues ?


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

fiesta62 said:


> we are thinking possible that it is the meter valve causing the problem with bleeding, i am thinking that it might be better to bypass it altogether, i read about the valves on inline tube and in 67 the brake setup wasn't that successful they changed valves every year so maybe it might be more simple to just leave it out of the system, has anyone had any experience in this, if i leave valve off any issues ?


Well, the metering valve is there to ensure that front and rear brake contact is uniform. If it was me, I wouldn't remove it. If you think it is problematic, replace it. You might want to speak with tech support at inline in regard to your concern about the 67 setup and ask them about that as well.


----------

